# Mk2 Audi TT front bumper removal (details urgently required)



## Blueey (Jun 18, 2011)

Have any of you guys got a details (pref with pics) on how to remove the front bumper on a Mk2 TT?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

yep. i do, whats your email to send you diagrams?

its fairly easy, i think the hardest part is getting to the bolts in the wheel well


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

can i get the email as well??

thanks


----------



## Blueey (Jun 18, 2011)

Details received, thanks for yor help.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Blueey said:


> Details received, thanks for yor help.


:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Need the same email TJ, can you hook a brutha up?

[email protected]


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

I have been kicking around changing out my grill. I f you send them to me also I would appreciate it. In advance thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

both of you owe me :beer: :laugh:


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I owe you something as well Sandeman?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent to all:thumbup:


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

same here! :laugh::laugh:
email pm'd


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sandeman is a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Thanks for the email.I couldn't register on the TT forum to look at the secondary set.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Any question lmk guys - front clipis apart at the moment so I can clarify any questions.

The bolts inside the wheel well are the biggest pain in the arse


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

blimey said:


> Thanks for the email.I couldn't register on the TT forum to look at the secondary set.


I wish I took photos of when I removed mine. his are definitely a better set than the Bentley ( RIP Senator)


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Full writeup plus pics from when I swapped the grill on my RS

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/16241.phtml


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

ERod1020 said:


> Sandeman is a gentleman and a scholar.


Massive truth in this statement! Thanks again for the email. :beer:


----------

